# Eduard 1/48 Fw 190D-9.....



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2009)

When its released in January, I for one, will buy one.....or two.....or....

*JANUARY KITS – THE DORA IS COMING! *
And believe me, she is in fine form! The kit has many interesting features, one of which is the rear engine accessories, seen through the bottom when viewed through the landing gear well open roof, as well as in the upper view through the open machine gun hatch – if left open, although this can easily be built in the closed position. I have no doubt that some guys will cry ‘over-engineered’, but after seeing the test shots, I have no reason to believe that this kit doesn’t benefit immensely from this feature. Another area I like is the tail, with five various types of riveting, one among them represented as positive rivets. But I need to leave myself something to write about in next month’s newsletter! Check out the marking schemes. As I said above, a lot of thought and research went into them, and they should satisfy every modeling connoisseur. 

*Contents:*
•6 attractive Luftwaffe marking options
•Early flat and late bulged canopy
•Color photo-etched details
•Express mask
•Machine gun hatch engineered for all know hatch variants
•Kit provides realistically engineered open landing wheel well roof with engine backside and other inner fuselage equipment inside

*Marking Option:*
•5./JG 301 Bad Langensalza, Germany, Spring 1945 ("White 12", W.Nr. 500408.)
•Oblt. Hans Dortenmann, 3./JG 26, May 1945 ("Yellow 1", W.Nr. 210003)
•Stab/JG 4, Frankfurt/Rheim - Main, Germany, April 1945 ("Black <1", W.Nr. 600150)
•I./EKG(J), Pilsen, Czechoslovakia, May 1945 ("Red 18", W.Nr. 211115")
•Stab/JG 6, Prague-Rusin, Czechoslovakia, May 1945 ("Black <4", W.Nr. 211164)
•Oblt. Hans Dortenmann, 14./JG 26, March 1945 ("Black 1", W.Nr. 210003)

US Retail: $39.95

Come ooon January!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2009)

This will most certainly be a Birthday present in 2010....already put 'She who must be obeyed' on notice for one!

Jan, did you notice the first cad image from the 1-2 oclock view, on Eduards site was of the D-11/13? This will follow within a few months of the D-9.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks good, love the extra details... Sounds like a hellova kit....

Too bad its not 1/32nd....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Yea.........I need to actually get better at building models before I could even attempt such a thing


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn. I here I have the unbuilt Tamiya D-9 with the covered wheel wells.

Looks like a beautiful kit.


----------



## rochie (Dec 10, 2009)

a must buy for me !!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

I am willing that the Dora gods smile and all of you purchase and make Dora 9's of JG 301.

so shall it be written and so shall it be done ........... !

E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2009)

There'll be a few Erich and a couple of more '13' for me!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2009)

B*ll*cks! Even _more_ bl**dy shelf space needed......


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

I have some surprises for Dora-nutz of JG 301...........ah but do I dare share, hmmmmmmmmmmm

ok guys go to it get the kit


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 10, 2009)

Erich said:


> I have some surprises for Dora-nutz of JG 301...........ah but do I dare share, hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ok guys go to it get the kit



You mean you have other pics and info on "Glykol" from 6./JG 301 Erich? *Winks*


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

as a matter of fact ................ 8) yes other Doras of II./JG 301 overall in 5-7th staffels, as there were none in 8th staffel except borrowed crates to fill ranks on ops with the staffel A-8/A-9's


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^

Nice Erich! Actually I have some JG 301 questions for you pertaining to Fritz Yung and Ferdinand Kray but I'll put that in a seperate thread as they were Bf 109 pilots...


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

Yung is still alive by the way my book will include info about him and from him


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2009)

Frickin awesome E.... 2 phenominal pilots BTW...


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 10, 2009)

Erich said:


> Yung is still alive by the way my book will include info about him and from him



That's superb news! Please give my regards to Herr Yung should you still be in touch, I'm much impressed with his adventures and courage.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

Just seeing how you guys are bubbling over this new FW-190d-9 almost makes me want to start building plastic
scale. But, no... I'll stick with the balsa-tissue flying models. Sure would like to see pic's of one completed, tho...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2009)

What a beaut!


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

I am posting the backcover of the new Dora volume 2 by EE, check out who is on the back cover...................yuk yuk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2009)

Erich said:


> I am willing that the Dora gods smile and all of you purchase and make Dora 9's of JG 301. so shall it be written and so shall it be done ........... ! E ~



White 12 is on my to do list.....



Erich said:


> I have some surprises for Dora-nutz of JG 301...........ah but do I dare share, hmmmmmmmmmmm



Oh Yes please...share, share, share!! want more subjects!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

What was it you said Wayne? Share! Share! Share!
Will absolutely add another 'few' 13's when the Eduards D-9 comes out....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> What was it you said Wayne? Share! Share! Share!
> Will absolutely add another 'few' 13's when the Eduards D-9 comes out....



Yea! Yea! Yea!...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

You can buy the Eduard Dora-9 on their website now, but....

Total in shopping cart $ 39.95 
Shipping costs $ 14.50 
$ 54.45 
19% VAT $ 10.35 
Total price: $ 64.80 

64.80 USD = 40.0730 GBP


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

VAT? 

14.50 shipping my a$$


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2010)

Jan

I did tell you that there is at least 1 nummer 13 listed for II./JG 301 Doras ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Erich said:


> Jan
> 
> I did tell you that there is at least 1 nummer 13 listed for II./JG 301 Doras ?



I'll get one soon Erich, there's an certain itch to do another 13 Dora and maybe one of those Rammjager '190's.....
I have my birthday on the 23rd this month, so.....hint hint!


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2010)

am really interested how this big boy kit is detailed and you can all be assured that EE will have decals for this crate in the future and am assuming all decal manufacturers will do the same, and hopeful not all the same JG 26 or JG 6 craft(s)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics on their website....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2010)

Erich said:


> am really interested how this big boy kit is detailed and you can all be assured that EE will have decals for this crate in the future and am assuming all decal manufacturers will do the same, and hopeful not all the same JG 26 or JG 6 craft(s)



We will know soon enough....it won't be long before someone has their paws on one and telling us all about it! Be late Feb or early march before I get to see one in the flesh.

Bring on the decals too!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup! My '13' family is expecting a nice addition this month I hope...after the B-25 that is!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Get er done! 

No I am not talking about the girls, I am talking about the B-25


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2010)

As I've already mentioned in the Recent Purchases thread.....this girl, from the Czech Republic! And of course, she'll become another '13' when she arrives. 8)


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2010)

Jan is this the crate you want to do from JG 301 or another one. the details on the 13 from JG 301 that harrison mentioned earlier I might have a pic of that guy soon from Germany before it got poked out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2010)

You're more than welcome to toss me a few ideas Erich, JG 301 or not....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh...please toss out some ideas Erich!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Latest news from Eduard....D-11/13 in April....and a Special Edition JV44, D-9/D-11 set later in the year!...Yummy!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Goody! 8)


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm gonna have to do the JG 301 bird! I can't wait!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^^

That'll make Erich happy....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Any '13' from JG301 first hand, or any other will make my day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's my Dora-9 shipped! Should have it sometimes next week I hope....8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 20, 2010)

There's going to be a whole JG of these being built here soon.....it would be nice to see a "Bodenplatte" Dora built at some point...


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2010)

look at the EE decals, white 16 and a black 4 from STab./Jg 301 for starts there will be more I can assure you, do red 13 from 6./JG 301 as there wqs one and I think also a yellow 13 as well from 7th staffel


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> There's going to be a whole JG of these being built here soon.....it would be nice to see a "Bodenplatte" Dora built at some point...



Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> There's going to be a whole JG of these being built here soon.....it would be nice to see a "Bodenplatte" Dora built at some point...



Reckon I will have one coming up in the future.... Yellow 13, W.Nr 500093 of 3/JG26 Obgefr. Dieter Krageloh, shot down on his first operational mission..Bodenplatte!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent Wayne! Good for us...not so good for Herr Kragehlo.


*Looks for his copy of "Bodenplatte" by J. Manhro and R. Putz*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Reckon I will have one coming up in the future.... Yellow 13, W.Nr 500093 of 3/JG26 Obgefr. Dieter Krageloh, shot down on his first operational mission..Bodenplatte!



That's just bad luck! Has my '13' bug caught you Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2010)

I qiute fancy repeating my 1/48th Boddenplatte Dora in 1/32nd scale, maybe belly-landed this time....where can I get a 1/32nd scale, shredded Partridge?!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I qiute fancy repeating my 1/48th Boddenplatte Dora in 1/32nd scale, maybe belly-landed this time....where can I get a 1/32nd scale, shredded Partridge?!!



if you leave it in the oven long enought it'll come out 1/32 scale  and yes i am talking from experiance


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2010)

Get one sorted for me then mate! BTW, any news on the possible new job?


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2010)

not yet my friend, not sure if they will pay enough anyway but nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.

i'll ask lord gisborough for a bird next time he's in the kitchen


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2010)

Make it a blonde, around 5 feet 6, about 32 years old........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> That's just bad luck! Has my '13' bug caught you Wayne!



Oh, I have my share of 13's lurking in the modelling to do list!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> That's just bad luck! Has my '13' bug caught you Wayne!





Wayne Little said:


> Oh, I have my share of 13's lurking in the modelling to do list!!



Copy cat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Copy cat!



 Maybe!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Got this with the mail this morning....8)  It's a nice kit, which you all already knew.....


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

nice box top art though the camo is wrong .........


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2010)

That engine plug is a kit itself!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Could say that again mate!

I see that Hans Dortemann has two Doras in the kit, 'Black 1' and 'Yellow 1'....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hannants - Eduard Focke Wulf Fw 190D-9 ProfiPACK  for £23.99.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks real sweet.... I like the detailed machine gun bay with the opwn fuselage mg hood... My next Dora will have that feature I hope...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sitting on my hands here, not to start on this one!   D*mn it's tempting!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 18, 2010)

Get on with it!*






*After the 110's obviously.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Obviously old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2010)

Finish at least _one _model first old boy!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

Jan is probably in a dark room right now with the model in one corner and he is sitting in a chair on the other with a flickering light.

"You will not break me!" 
**slams hands on table** 
"Your kind isn't welcome here!" 
**flips table over**
**Punches heater and heater is broken again**


----------



## Adaing1976 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

this is my stock!!
I can confirm that it is a beautiful kit!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a tasty wee stash! 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2010)

That's about 10% of Jan's stash. A fine line-up to be sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2010)

Friggin Dora is not out here....Yet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just to show what we're up against fellas.....

AeroScale :: Focke-Wulf Fw 190D - Eduard Review-Build by Jean-Luc Formery
AeroScale :: Focke-Wulf Fw 190D - Eduard Review-Build #2 by Rowan Baylis


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2010)

What a beautiful kit. Too bad I bought my Tamiya one before this one came out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

haven't bought their D-9 kit...got 2 of the D-11/13 kits though...might have something to do with the fact I already have around 20 D-9 kits already...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

LA LA LA LA LA LA.......Not hearing or reading that!


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2010)

20 thats just greedy Wayne


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

yah Wayne!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Share some, eh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Share some, eh?



What ya offering....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

Uhm let me think.........

You send me a D-9 and....uhm well.....you'll have the satisfaction of helping out a young boy in New Jersey!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aye.....help those in need and feel good about it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey...I am helping myself and I DO feel good about it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Found my next Dora-9 to do..... 8) 

*“White 13” Fw 190 D-9 W.Nr. 210982 of 1./JG 26, Hustedt, Germany, April 1945* 
_This is a product of the Sorau factory and was part of the second production batch of 100. Along with an ETC rack, it had a blown canopy and the late 3 piece gun cowl with a small lower bulge. It’s illustrated with a provisional black exhaust panel and wears RLM 76 undersurfaces. Topside colours are RLM 82 and RLM 83._


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 8, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey...I am helping myself and I DO feel good about it!



Good on ya mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Daniel..

Got that decal sheet too Jan.. plus a couple of others to do as well... Yellow 13 and Black 13...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Same? EagleCal?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Yellow 13 is here...

Black 13 I'm still searching for...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Missed that one!  Were looking at some of Kagero's other books, the one with the D-9.  Do we know what the "Black 13" look like, profile, pic?

Cheers Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Missed that one!  Were looking at some of Kagero's other books, the one with the D-9.  Do we know what the "Black 13" look like, profile, pic?
> 
> Cheers Wayne!



I can come up with the profile for you from the Japo vol 2 BUT you can't see the style of the 3 so thats the stick in the mud at this point....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Could the '3' look something like this, this being a bird from II./JG6.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

It is possible...I will organise both 13's for you...

The biggest problem is that there is more than one style of 3 within JG26....so this just makes it more difficult to determine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

...and so much more 'fun' to research!  Better than everydays 'Smith' kit decals....which everybody does. 

Cheers a bunch O' Wise and Ancient One!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

It is possible...I will organise both 13's for you...

The biggest problem is that there is more than one style of 3 within JG26....so this just makes it more difficult to determine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Aaaah.....right! I misread, JG26 _not_ JG6!


----------

